

Thrutched, One month later - csytan
http://www.thrutched.com/?v=3

======
csytan
It's been one month since I launched my climbing news website, so I thought
I'd give those that wished me well an update (and possibly gain some new users
too ;).

First thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1915280>

Second thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1924941>

`

What's happened since then:

\- Two redesigns

\- Over 80 topic posts (57 of which were from me)

\- Approx 50 unique visitors/day

\- Defeated: 2 spammers

`

Traffic: <http://i.imgur.com/7Oo29.png>

Visitors: <http://i.imgur.com/jM5UM.png>

The first and second traffic peaks are from the HN posts. The third peak was
when I cross-posted an article to various climbing forums. I got criticized
heavily for it, but it was a good learning experience.

I think it's important to get periodic bursts of traffic from other sites, but
at the end of the day, regular contributors are the most important, especially
when setting the tone of the community.

~~~
krisneuharth
As one of your unique daily visitors I say thanks for making this. I have
passed it on to all my climbing friends and posted it on Facebook. I like the
clean interface and high quality content thus far. Are you planning to throw
ads on this at some point?

PS- This link is broken: <http://www.thrutched.com/password_reset>

~~~
csytan
Thanks for visiting!

No plans to put ads on it now. I'm doing this cause I love working on it.

Not to say that I wouldn't put a small ad up if it ever grew large, but in the
list of priorities, making money is at the far bottom.

I have a long term goal of building a high quality community like HN (but with
line breaks).

~~~
krisneuharth
That's cool. If you had any interest in a banner exchange let me know. One of
my several side projects is a climbing related site. Perhaps we can help each
other out? If you have any interest hit me up at the e-mail in my profile.

~~~
csytan
Cool! I've gotten some great advice talking to Matt from <http://bouldr.net/>
so that sounds swell.

------
david_shaw
Might I suggest adding a Facebook "Like" button to the page? I found that the
couple of people that "like" it each day via your button both make the site's
growth look stronger (the number displayed goes up) as well as traffic
increases.

I noticed a significant improvement on traffic to one of my sites after adding
the button, so much so that I'd advocate it for any growing community.

(No, I don't work for Facebook)

~~~
csytan
Awesome. Check back tomorrow :)

Edit: added

------
liuhenry
This is really cool. As an aside, is it me, or are a disproportionate number
of HN-ers also climbers (myself included)? I've seen at least a few threads
about climbing the past few weeks, can't say the same for any other sport.

~~~
knieveltech
I'd be willing to bet there are quite a few kayakers lurking as well.

------
edge17
awesome, never knew about the site. thanks for posting.

